# Steam sowie Steamspiele starten nicht



## coroc (12. Oktober 2012)

Der Titel sagt alles.

Es kommt nach dem Doppelklick ein sehr kurzes Ladezeichen und dann ist es wie vorher. So gehts es bei Steam, Skyrim und Portal 2, auch wenn man es als Admin ausführt. Es kommt auch keine Fehlermeldung.

Weiß irgendjemand, wie man das Problem lösen könnte?


----------



## coroc (17. Oktober 2012)

Nach einem Neustart und einer Neuinstallation (über Chip runtergeladen) läufts jetzt wieder. 

Allerding würde mich interessieren, obs User mit ähnlchen/gleichen Problemen gibt


----------

